# parlante utilizado sol para altas frecuencias



## sebbaz (Feb 3, 2010)

HOLA A TODOS LOS USUARIOS DE ESTE GRAN FORO :

les cuento ,soy nuevo en el foro y estoy impresionado de la informacion q uno halla .....

amigoz:

necesitaria saber como hacer que un parlante chico de dos vias y re comun  (stweeter incorporado) de 40w y con  una impedancia de 4 ohms ,me reproduzca solo las altas frecuencias ya que me zarpo en graves en mi equipo de audio "SONY GÉNESI" 
 El problema de este es que las bocinas q traen las cajas de parlantes son muy pobres en los agudos y quiero reforzalo con un parlante q funcione como tweeter casero 
tengo algo entendido que a los sweeter se le ponen capacitores o condensadores para flitrar el sonido 


ojala  q me me hallan entendido bien .. 

espero respuestas pronto y gracias de antemano 

un saludo !!! sebbaz


----------



## ibdali (Feb 4, 2010)

che, no se si entendí bien, queres fabricar el parlante vos???

o, queres comprar un tweeter y hacerle un divisor de frecuencias???


----------



## sebbaz (Feb 4, 2010)

en pocas palabras . amiguito jeje 

no quiero comprar ningun tweeter ni frabicar ningun parlante ..

lo q quiero es q un parlante comun de esas propiedades ya nombradas anteriormente ,me reproduzca o q suene con los agudos solamente 

saludos para ti ibdali !!


----------



## ibdali (Feb 4, 2010)

entonces no pongas "necesitaria saber como hacer que un parlante", ok!!

lo que estas buscando es hacer un divisor de frecuentas pasa alto, para que en la salida tengas solamente los agudos.

ahi tendrias que aclarar si lo queres activo o pasivo, por lo que entiendo es pasivo(ya que lo queres poner en el tweeter)

creo que con el de la imagen andas bien, igualmente hay mucho en el foro para los calculos y demas!!!!!

saludos!!


----------



## sebbaz (Feb 4, 2010)

perdoname si no entendiste !!

trato de ser lo mas claro si ...

lo que si no se qué capacitor usar y de cuanto  

L1 no se q es !!! 

por favor .. tenerme paciencia je .. 

lo de activo o pasivo no lo se .. 

me lo explicas IBDAli ? 
( noo soy ningun tecnico especializado ni nada )


----------



## ibdali (Feb 4, 2010)

primero, L1 es una bobina, El capacitor a usar es de poliester, comun(a no ser que te hagas el exquisito y quieras algo de ultra-calidad).

activo, significa que realsa la banda de frecuencias que queres y atenua las que no queres

pasivo, significa que solo atenua las que no queres(por lo que perdes un poco de potencia)


como tu lo quieres poner directamente  en el parlante tiene que ser pasivo(ya que activo tendria que ir antes del amplificador)

la configuracion y capacidad de la bobina y el capacitor depende del corte de frecuencias que le quieras dar(ademas de la potencia que vas a manejar)

una configuracion muy comun, de los divisores de frecuencia comerciales, es un capacitor de 1uf *100v y una bobina de unas 160 vueltas(en nucleo de aire de 3*3cm aprox)
tene en cuenta que el grosor del alambre a utilizar depende de la potencia que vas a manejar.
aunque, esto es la configuracion mas basica, hay divisores mucho mejores y tambien depende mucho de que estas buscando(corte de frecuencia).
 esto es mas o menos lo que te digo

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-77254333-divisor-de-frecuencia-gt3500-mod-1400d-_JM_

algo mas complejo y de mas calidad es algo como esto

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-75945880-divisor-de-frecuencia-_JM_

espero que te sirva!!
saludos


----------



## lolo79 (Feb 5, 2010)

Solo colocale un capacito de poliester de 2.2 microfaradios a 100 volts ya que si haces la bobina y no sabes del tema te vas a complicar la vida ya que tienes que comprar cable magneto  de cobre del calibre 20 hacer la bobina medir los H etc, etc. El capacitor se colocas como te lo marca la imagen que colcaron C1, se lo colocas en la terminal positiva y listo el tweeter suena bien y esta protegido.


----------

